# New L1 steam tip anyone?



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

New variant L1 4 hole steam tips now available. They are a big improvement

https://londiniumespresso.com/store/londinium-espresso-accessories/accessories/four-x-1-0mm-hole-steam-wand-tip-for-londinium-lever-espresso-machines


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I've had one for a couple of days. The microfilm seems more micro (smaller bubbles) and tastes creamier.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

I've been planning to order one with some other bits and pieces in the next week or two, but the price has suddenly gone up - now £9 plus Vat instead of £7.50. Still worth it at the new price?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd say so from what Reiss and CC tell me


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been using the new tip for a few weeks now and It's so much better than the tip which came with the machine for the smaller milk pitchers.

I think It's worth the new price.

I also bought the new tamper, but I'm struggling a bit with this, need more practice.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

iroko said:


> I've been using the new tip for a few weeks now and It's so much better than the tip which came with the machine for the smaller milk pitchers.
> 
> I think It's worth the new price.


That's good to hear, thanks. Reiss has posted today on his blog that he was selling the previous tip at a reduced margin and that he'd never been entirely happy with it, so that's fair enough. I'm slowly getting better at milk so I'll anticipate making a leap forward with the new one







.



iroko said:


> I also bought the new tamper, but I'm struggling a bit with this, need more practice.


Hmm, I've been hovering over the buy button on that too. Can I ask what aspect are you finding tricky and what tamper you were using before?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm having trouble with the nutating bit and getting the puck level, I seem to get a lot of dripping before I normally would.

My other tamper has a base made to fit a vst basket with a kitchen door knob as a handle.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

iroko said:


> My other tamper has a base made to fit a vst basket with a kitchen door knob as a handle.


Interesting tamper there! I'm intrigued to try a flat, having a couple of Torr convex at the moment. Perhaps I'll wait and see if I can get to look at a Torr and the Londinium at the Rave day next month.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

iroko said:


> I'm having trouble with the nutating bit and getting the puck level, I seem to get a lot of dripping before I normally would.
> 
> My other tamper has a base made to fit a vst basket with a kitchen door knob as a handle.


i find with button tamper the best results is use a tamping stand with handle support, giving good control with pressure & level tamp.


----------

